

Why you shouldn't use Vagrant - dogas
http://plumbing.pipelinedeals.com/why-you-shouldn-t-use-vagrant/

======
jabzd
We don't use Vagrant for an easy to setup dev environment. It's for two main
reasons: 1\. Consistent environment across all developers, even in my case
which is only 4 devs. One person being a version ahead on node could cause
problems. 2\. The same environment as production. Getting rid of almost all
problems that come from moving from dev to qa/staging due to environment
change has been a god send.

Of course it's going to take awhile to setup. It seems like the main argument
to push away from it is time spent on setting it up, but this article even
says setting up MAMP can be difficult at first. Ever tried to get MAMP to work
with non-standard PHP extensions? Good luck. apt-get install php-redis is much
simpler.

You do need buy in from the whole team to really get the time out of it, but
that seems like a problem with tool consistency across the team - nothing to
do with vagrant specifically.

------
coldtea
> _The thing they leave out, the big giant piece of the story that they
> always, without fail, gloss over, is that setting up Vagrant is hard_

No, it was an 1-2 hour affair, without even reading the manual. Maybe you're
just not competent enough?

------
wbercx
Am I the only one who fails to see what any of this has to do with Vagrant? My
only takeaway from this article was that the author doesn't like to deal with
virtual machines.

------
olgeni
Testing on Vagrant is quite useful when you are forced to deploy on Linux in
the end.

------
andrewchambers
home brew works on Linux too. Not that it is better than yum etc at all. They
are different things.

